# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  لماذا ندرج الصحابة في صيغة الصلاة على النبي وآله ؟؟

## شريف شلبي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله
سمعت من البعض أن إدراج الصحابة في صيغ الصلاة على النبي من البدع  وليس له دليل ، فتدبرت الأمر فلم أجد دليلاً ، فهل أجد عند أحد من الاخوة دليلاً ؟

----------


## أبو القاسم

كلمة الآل في صيغة الصلاة على النبي..يدخل فيها الصحابة ..وجميع من اتبع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإحسان
هذا هو الصحيح المستقيم مع قواعد الشرع...
ولكن في خرج الصلاة..استحب العلماء ذكر الصحابة تنويها على فضلهم ودخولهم..من باب التميز عن الرافضة قبحهم الله..
وحيث إن الصلاة تجوز على غير النبي مالم تكن شعاراً لازما..جاز أن يفرد الصحابة بالذكر تبعاً لا استقلالاً..
قال تعالى "وصل عليهم إن صلاتك سكن لهم"..وحديث "أجعل صلاتي كلها لك"..يدل على هذا الجواز
والله أعلم

----------


## شريف شلبي

الأخ الكريم / أبو القاسم 
حفظك الله وشكر لك 
إن كانت كلمة الآل تشمل الأصحاب لأن معناها الأتباع - فلا ضرورة لذكرهم مع الآل لا خارج الصلاة ولا داخلها .
وإن كانت الآل تعني الأهل فقط ، فكيف ندرج الأصحاب لمجرد التميز عن الرافضة ؟ 
                                                         ألا يعد هذا ابتداعاً في الدين ؟
فنحن نتهمهم بذلك حين يخصصون الآل بالسلام أو الصلاة على وجه الانفراد ؟
ثم أين نجد هذا الاستحباب الذي أقره الفقهاء ؟
وما وجه الدلالة في قول الله تعالى " وصل عليهم " والتي معناها أُدع لهم أو سل الله ان يَصِلَهم  ؟
 ثم هو أمر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفتقر الى دلالة العموم ، 
ثم إنه عام في المؤمنين جميعا لم يخصص بالأصحاب ؟
أرجو التفضل بالرد على كل فقرة - جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي الحبيب غفر الله لك..من قال هذا؟
لإفرادها بالذكر سببان مشروعان وذلك خارج الصلاة..فقط:-
1-مخالفة الرافضة..وهو مقصد شرعي معتبر
2-الاهتمام والعناية..لأنه ليس كل أحد يفهم من الآل شمولها للأتباع على الحق
كما أن بعضهم يخالف في ذلك أصلا فاحتيج لإفرادها من باب الاهتمام فيكون من عطف الخاص على العام
أو تكون الآل حين عطف الصحب عليها مخصوصة بالقرابة..
ولا يعد ذلك ابتداعا لأن صيغة الصلاة..عبارة عن دعاء..وقد تقدم جواز أن تصلي على مسلم
فتقول اللهم صل وسلم على أبي بكر الصديق..
وهذا يفارق قولهم :عليه السلام..في حق علي رضي الله عنه لأنها صارت شعاراً  يرفعه لمقام النبيين ..ولا موجب لهذا التخصيص شرعا..بل استحقاق فاطمة لأن يقال رديف اسمها "عليها السلام" أولى -والله أعلم-من استحقاق علي من باب كونها بضعة نبوية ..ومع هذا نقول في الجميع رضي الله عنهم..
أما قولنا وصحبه..فهو على التبعية..لا على وجه الاستقلال..فانتف  ى أن تكون شعارا
وهذا من جملة الآدعية المشروعة التي لا يقال عنها بدعة..وذلك كقولك:اللهم صل على محمد وآله ومن اتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين..وثم إجماع عملي على هذا من عامة أهل العلم..لأنه مجرد دعاء لا ذكر مخصوص 

أما دعوى التخصيص في قوله "وصل عليهم " فبحاجة لدليل..لأن الأصل أن ما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون مشروعا للجميع حتى يرد ما يدل على الخصوصية..فكونه وجهه سبحانه وتعالى إلى الصلاة على بعض أصحابه وفي الحديث"اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى"..علم من ذلك الجواز..
والحديث الذي أنسيت التعقيب عليه بارك الله فيك في الرجل الذي قال له النبي :إذن تكفى همك ويغفر ذنبك..
قال له ذلك عقب قوله :إذن أجعل لك صلاتي كلها..ومعنى قوله ذلك :جواز الصلاة على غيره..
والله الموفق

----------


## محمد الجروان

ألا يكفي أن الامة كلها كابر عن كابر 
مجمعة على ذلك

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

بارك الله فيك . 
كيف لا تكون بدعة ؟ 
وهي عبادة ما فعلها النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ، و قد قمنا نحن بالتزامها في جميع الأحوال و الأوقات .. ولم ترد عن الرسول - صلى الله عليه و سلم - .. 
أم أن هذه البدعـة تجوز لأن الرافضة لا تقوم بها ، و بالتالي حتى نتميز نحن عن الرافضة .. نفعلها !
و على فرض أن الرافضة لا يحتفلون بالمولد النبوي .. هل تُجوِّز لنا أن نحتفل به مخالفةً لهم - و هو مقصد شرعي معتبر ! - . 
و إن قلت أن الصلاة على الصحب لها سبب آخر ، و هو التنبيه على فضلهم ، سيُردُّ عليك بأن هذا ليس مسوغا لإدخال زيادة لم ترد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - في عبادة من العبادات ، و إلا فإن من يحتفل بالمولد أيضا سيقول لك إن مقصده هو تنبيه الغافلين و إعلامهم بسيرة سيد المرسلين - صلى الله عليه و سلم - .. 
فإن قلتَ لهم : ذكِّرهم بها في أيِّ يوم ، لكن لا تلتزم يوما معينا .. فسيقول لك و أنت كذلك ذكِّر الناس بفضل الصحابة في كل وقت و لكن لا تزد لفظ الصحابة عند الصلاة على الرسول - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ! 
أقول هذا ، و أنا معارض لطريقة الاستدلال لا للرأي نفسه فتنبهوا .

----------


## أبو القاسم

لو فهمت الكلام لما اعترضت بهذا..
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو القاسم

طبعا الإشكالات التي أوردتها أخي الكريم على طريقة الاستدلال مردودة..
وبعض الرد عليها في ثنايا ردي نفسه..وإذا أحياني الله تعالى سأبين ذلك
وقد بينت الأمر بالإجماع..وبأن هذا ليس ذكراً مخصوصا..بل دعاء..
فإذا اجتمع إلى ذلك قصد مخالفة المشركين كان مشروعا..

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

أبو القاسم : 
جزاك الله خيرًا ، و معذرةً على عدم اقتناعي بما أوردتَ . 

أما قولُك : " وقد بينت الأمر بالإجماع " : 
فهل تظن أنني أقول إن إدراج الصحابة عند الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - بدعـة ؟ أعوذ بالله من مثل هذا القول . 
و في انتظار مزيد بيان ، و السلام عليكم .

----------


## شريف شلبي

أما وقد أبى الأكثرون إلا الاقرار بضرورة الحاق الأصحاب مع الآل في الصلاة على خير ولد آدم - وأن ذلك ليس ببدعة بالرغم من عدم اشتهاره -فيما أعلم - في القرون الأولى ، ففي أي زمن أو عصر ظهر هذا الالحاق ، ومن من العلماء تحدث في هذا الأمر ، ومن أقدم من تحدث بذلك ؟ 
أو باختصار نقول ، الله عز وجل شرع الصلاة على رسوله ، والنبي شرع الصلاة على نفسه وآله ، فمن شرع الصلاة على اصحابه ؟؟؟

----------


## شريف شلبي

للرفع

----------


## حنفى شعبان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لقد قرأت مأورده الاخوة الاكارم من ردود فأردت أن أدلى بدلوى  حتى ولو كان صغيرا ألفت انتباهكم الى حديث رواه الامام مسلم من حديث ابى موسى الاشعرى مرفوعا(وأصحابى أمنة لامتى فأذا ذهب أصحابى أتى أمتى ما توعد) فالمقصود والعلم عند الله ذهاب أعيانهم وذهاب ذكرهم ولاجل الثانية نذكرهم دائما ألا ترى أنه فى البلاد التى ذهب فيها ذكرهم حدثت فيها الفتن كالعراق وايران ولبنان وغيرها فذكرهم أمنة للبلاد والعباد

----------


## شريف شلبي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لقد قرأت مأورده الاخوة الاكارم من ردود فأردت أن أدلى بدلوى حتى ولو كان صغيرا ألفت انتباهكم الى حديث رواه الامام مسلم من حديث ابى موسى الاشعرى مرفوعا(وأصحابى أمنة لامتى فأذا ذهب أصحابى أتى أمتى ما توعد) فالمقصود والعلم عند الله ذهاب أعيانهم وذهاب ذكرهم ولاجل الثانية نذكرهم دائما ألا ترى أنه فى البلاد التى ذهب فيها ذكرهم حدثت فيها الفتن كالعراق وايران ولبنان وغيرها فذكرهم أمنة للبلاد والعباد


وكيف الحال بالنسبة لأفغانستان ، وباكستان ، والبوسنة ، وكشمير ، والشيشان والتي لم يذهب منها ذكر الصحابة ، ثم أصلاً كيف أتيت بهذا المعنى " ذهاب ذكرهم " من الحديث ؟
ثم لو سلمنا جدلاً بذلك -" ضرورة الابقاء على ذكرهم " - فهل ذلك موجبُ لإدخالهم في الصلاة على النبي وآله ؟

----------


## عبدالله ابو محمد

جزاكم الله خيراً ..
الأخ / شريف شلبي                   حفظه الله 
رداً على سؤالك  ........ فمن شرع الصلاة على اصحابه ؟؟؟
جاء في صحيح مسلم  ( باب الدعاء لمن أتى بصدقة )
*حدثنا* *يحيى بن يحيى* *وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة* *وعمرو الناقد* *وإسحق بن إبراهيم* *قال* *يحيى* *أخبرنا* *وكيع* *عن* *شعبة* *عن* *عمرو بن مرة* *قال سمعت* *عبد الله بن أبي أوفى* *ح وحدثنا* *عبيد الله بن معاذ* *واللفظ له حدثنا* *أبي* *عن* *شعبة* *عن* *عمرو وهو ابن مرة* *حدثنا* *عبد الله بن أبي أوفى* *قال* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتاه قوم بصدقتهم قال اللهم صل عليهم فأتاه أبي* *أبو أوفى* *بصدقته فقال* *اللهم صل على آل* *أبي أوفى* *ح وحدثناه* *ابن نمير* *حدثنا* *عبد الله بن إدريس* *عن* *شعبة* *بهذا الإسناد غير أنه قال صل عليهم*

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الإشكال في التخصيص والإلحاق بالصلاة على النبي وآله ، وليس في الدعاء بصيغة (اللهم صلِّ على فلان) ، فهذا ثابت كما تفضلتم ، ولا أحد يمنع أن نقول: اللهم صلِّ على أبي بكر وعمر ، ولكن أن نلحقها بالصلاة على النبي بدون مستند شرعي فهنا الإشكال ؛ لأن الصلاة على النبي عبادة ـ والعبادة توقيفية ، والصحابة كانوا يأتون إلى النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ويقولون كيف الصلاة عليك ، فيخبرهم بنص فلا يجوز الازدياد عليه ، كما لا يجوز النقص منه.
والله أعلم

----------


## شريف شلبي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا الفرج - فهذا ما أردت قوله ولا أجد حتى الآن رداً عليه .

----------


## صارم الجزيرة

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم : 
أما قول بعض الأخوة هداهم الله بأن هذه بدعة فالأمر على خلافه، إذ البدعة في اللغة :ما أحدث في الدين على غير مثال سابق، وفي الشرع كما عرفها الإمام الشاطبي عليه رحمة الله :طريقة في الدين مخترعة تضاهي الشرعية يقصد بالسلوك عليها مايقصد بالطريقة الشرعية .
والصلاة على النبي وآله وأصحابه ليس من البدع في الدين لما سبق ذكره من الأخوةالفضلاء آنفا من أنه تكريم وتشريف لصحابة رسول الله وأنهم خير الخلق بعد الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وأيضا لما ذكر من مخالفة الرافضة الاثناعشرية وغيرهم .
ومما لم يذكره الأخوة أن نفهم ما معني الصلاة والسلام على الرسول وآله وأهل بيته فعندها ينجلي الأمر ويتضح :
فالصلاة من الله على نبيه مغفرة ورفع درجات وثناء على عبده في الملأ الأعلى كما ذكره البخاري ( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي ) .
والصلاة من الملائكة دعاء واستغفار .
ومن العبد للعبد : دعاء له وثناء عليه وذكراً لفضائله .
وعندها يتين أنه لاحرج ولا منافاة في إلحاق الصحابة بالصلاة والسلام عليهم على وجه التبع لا على وجه الاستقلال .
ولعلي أورد إليكم أيها الأخوة الكرماء هذا النقل للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في شرحه للطحاوية :
- فالصلاة من الله - عز وجل - على عبده، على الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى المؤمنين {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ  }[الأحزاب:43]، تكون الصلاة من الله - عز وجل - بمعنى الثناء؛ يعني يُثني على نبيه في الملإ الأعلى.
(اللهم صلِّ على محمد) يعني اللهم أثْنِ على محمد في الملإ الأعلى بما هو أهله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
- والصلاة من الملائكة على المؤمنين هو الدعاء لهم والاستغفار {هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ  } يعني الملائكة تدعو لابن آدم: اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه، تستغفر له كما قال - عز وجل - {وَيَسْتَغْفِرُ  نَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا}[غافر:7].
- والصلاة من العبد للعبد: اللهم صلِّ على فلان؛ يعني اللهم أثني على فلان، صليتُ عليك أو لك؛ يعني دعوت لك، لهذا قال - عز وجل - {خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ}[التوبة:103].
إذا تبين ذلك، فالصلاة من الله - عز وجل - مُخْتَصَّة بالأنبياء والمرسلين.
يعني لا يقال على وجه الانفراد (اللهم صلَّ على فلان) إلا أن يكون نبياً أو رسولاً.
أما غيرهم فلا يُصَلَّى عليه على وجه الانفراد، وقد يُصَلَّى عليه على وجه التَّبَع (اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد)، (اللهم صل على محمد وآله وصحبه)، (صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه)، هذا يجوز من جهة التّبع، أما من جهة الاستقلال فلا يقال: (صلى الله على آل محمد،) فقط، (صلى الله على الصحابة) فقط.
وقد يجوز على المفرد إذا لم يكن شعاراً، مَرَّة مرتين تارةً تارتين ونحو ذلك، ولا يكون شعاراً، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جاءه ابن أبي أوفى بالصدقة قال «اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى»(2)، هذا دعاء لهم، هذا يكون على وجه الانفراد، ولا يكون شعاراً.
فإذاً لا يكون شعاراً أَنَّا نُصَلِي على عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه، كلما ذكر علي رضي الله عنه قلنا عليه السلام، أو بعض الآل نقول عليهم الصلاة والسلام أو نحو ذلك، فهذا مخالف للهدي هدي الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.
تجوز الصلاة على المفرد بشرطين -ذكرتهما لك-:1- الشرط الأول: ألا تكون دائماً، بمعنى أن تكون أحياناً.2- الشرط الثاني: أن لا تكون شعاراً على شخص أو على مجموعة؛ مثل الأئمة (صلى الله على الأئمة)، هذه كلها من شعارات أهل البدع.أسال الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بما علنا وأن يجعلنا مباركين أينما كنا والله يحفظكم أخواني .

----------


## شريف شلبي

لا أزال انتظر دليلاً على جواز الالحاق
ولي سؤال للذين يجوزون 
هل يجوز زيادة الصلاة على الصحب الكرام في الصلاة على النبي وآله بعد تشهد الصلاة ؟
الاجابة في - الغالب - لا يجوز 
السؤال ... لماذا ؟
وما الفارق بين الأمر داخل الصلاة وخارجها ، إذا سلمنا أن الصلاة على النبي وآله عبادة سواءً فُعلت داخل الصلاة أوخارجها - فلا ينبغي الابتداع بالزيادة والنقصان فيها ؟

----------


## حمد

إن أحببت أن لا تدرج الصحابة فلا تفعل .
لكن لا تنكر على من يفعل ذلك ؛ لأنه من جنس الدعاء .
إلا إن اعتقد أنّ إدراجهم أفضل من عدمه .

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

صارم الجزيرة : 
إذًا نستفيد من كلامك أن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ليس بدعة . 
فقراءة سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ليس ببدعة ، بل أمر مرغوب ! 
و كذلك من قال صدق الله العظيم بعد الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن .. فليس فعله بدعة ! 
إذ له أصل ، فالله يقول : " قل صدق الله " . 
أخي الكريم : 
الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - عبادة . 
و أنتم زدتم فيها بما لم يرد شرعا ! ثم تقولون أن له أصلا و هو فضل الصحابة و إلخ ! 
و لذلك يستطيع المحتفلون بالمولد النبوي أن يردوا عليك بأن قراءة سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - لها أصل ! 
ذكرتني بمن قال أن زيادة عثمان لأذان صلاة الجمعة لها أصل ! فكان الأصل : أذان الفجر الثاني . 
تعريف البدعة ............... يا ليتنا نتوصل لتعريف صحيح ! 
حينها سنحل

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> لو فهمت الكلام لما اعترضت بهذا..
> والله المستعان


 
بوركتـم

----------


## محب الشيخين

الحـمـد لله رب العالمـين أمــا بعــد :
أقول مستغفرآ ربي ومستعينآ به :
أما من قال أنه لا تجوز إضافة الصلاة على صحابة رسول الله لأنها عبادة توقيفية ولا يجوز الزيادة فيها .
يرد عليه :
أنها في موضعها في الصلاة نعم عبادة توقيفية ولا يجوز ذكر الصحابة مع الآل في الصلاة وهذا لا خلاف فيه ولا نزاع .
وأما في غير الصلاة فهي تذكر تبعآ وهذا لا شيء فيه . إذ أنه يدخل في عموم جنس الدعاء
فلا ينكر على من قالها تبعآ ولا من لم يقلها "

أيضآ لم يسمع أحد ينكر على الناس عدم ذكرها ويأمرهم بذكرها حتى يكون هناك تخصيص فيه فافهم بارك الله فيك "

أيضآ ينبغي أن يفرق بين ما هو عبادة داخل عبادة مخصوصة بشيء مخصوص ، وبين مطلق الذكر والدعاء " 
فيرد على من يقول أنه لا يجوز أن تدخلها في خارج الصلاة تبعآ مع النبي والآل ، أنه في الدعاء يجوز أن تخلط بعض الأدعية مع بعضها وتزيد بلا تعدي في خارج الصلاة بل في داخلها كما في بعض النوافل وتزيد في ذلك وتنقص "

وأما ادعاء أنها بدعة فهذا قول بعيد كما وضحنا لأسباب أختصرها فيما يلي :
_ أنه هناك فرق بين ما يكون داخل العبادة المخصصة وخارجها .
_ أنها تدخل في عموم جنس الدعاء .
_ أيضآ لم يلزم أحد ممن يقول هذا الدعاء أحد بأن يذكر الصحابة تبعآ ، بل من اكتفى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والآل فهو محسن "
_ أن في الدعاء المطلق لا ينكر على من زاد بشيء من الدعاء وركبه على بعضه وهذا أمر معلوم معروف خاصة إذا كان يستند إلى دليل أخذه بعمومه  "
_ أيضآ بعض الإخوة لم يرعو انتباهمم لمسألة مخالفة الرافضة الطاعنين وهذا فقه  .

أخيرآ نقول للمانع هات دليلك عل المنع إذ نحن فعلنا موافق لعامة النصوص ومطلق الدعاء والحمد لله رب العالمين "
وأما قول أحد الأحبة لا اعلم اجماعآ فهذا شيء عجيب وإليك أخي الغالي ما تريد :
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله بعد ذكر الخلاف ملخصا هذا الخلاف : " وأما الصلاة على غير الأنبياء، فإن كانت على سبيل التبعية كما تقدم في الحديث: ( اللهم، صل على محمد وآله وأزواجه وذريته ) ، فهذا جائز بالإجماع ، وإنما وقع النزاع فيما إذا أفرد غير الأنبياء بالصلاة عليهم .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " والصلاة على غير الأنبياء تبعاً جائزة بالنص والإجماع لكن الصلاة على غير الأنبياء استقلالاً لا تبعاً هذه موضع خلاف بين أهل العلم هل تجوز أو لا ؟ فالصحيح جوازها ، أن يقال لشخص مؤمن صلى الله عليه وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عليهم) فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي على من أتى إليه بزكاته وقال : (اللهم صلى على آل أبي أوفى ) حينما جاؤوا إليه بصدقاتهم ، إلا إذا اتخذت شعاراً لشخص معين كلما ذكر قيل : صلى الله عليه ، فهذا لا يجوز لغير الأنبياء ، مثل لو كنا كلما ذكرنا أبا بكر قلنا : صلى الله عليه ، أو كلما ذكرنا عمر قلنا : صلى الله عليه ، أو كلما ذكرنا عثمان قلنا : صلى الله عليه ، أو كلما ذكرنا علياً قلنا : صلى الله عليه ، فهذا لا يجوز أن نتخذ شعاراً لشخص معين " انتهى من "فتاوى نور على الدرب".
وقال الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله :
والحاصل أنه لا حرج في الصلاة أو السلام على الصحابي منفردا أحيانا ، بأن يقال : أبو بكر عليه السلام ، أو علي عليه السلام ، بشرط ألا يتخذ ذلك شعارا يخص به صحابي دون من هو أفضل منه .انتهى
فأتمنى دومآ أن لا يُدعى شيء بغير تتبع ، وأتصور أن المسألة انتهت هكذا لأن الإجماع حجة والحمد لله 
استغفر الله من كل خطأ لا يرضي الله ومن كل شطط في كتابتي "
محبكم ::: محب الشيخيــــــن "

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*المسألة ذكرها الإمام ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ في كتاب (جَلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة والسلام على محمد خير الأنام ) ص (465) آخر فصل من هذا الكتاب :*
*قال ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ : " وهل يصلى على آله منفردين عنه ؟ فهذه المسألة على نوعين : أحدهما : أن يقال : " اللهم صل على آل محمد " فهذا يجوز ، ويكون ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ داخلاً في آله ، فالإفراد عنه وقع في اللفظ ، لا في المعنى .* 
*الثاني : أن يُفرد واحد منهم بالذكر ، فيقال : اللهم صل على علي ، أو على حسن ، أو الحسين ، أو فاطمة ، ونحو ذلك ، فاختلف في ذلك وفي الصلاة على آله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ من الصحابة ومن بعدهم ، فكره ذلك مالك ، وقال : لم يكن من عمل من مضى ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة أيضاً ، وسفيان بن عيينة ، وسفيان الثوري ، وبه قال طاووس .*
*وقال ابن عباس : لا ينبغي الصلاة إلا على النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ .* 
*قال إسماعيل بن إسحاق : حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب قال : حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن زياد ، حدثني عثمان بن حنيف ، عن عكرمة ، عن ابن عباس أنه قال : لا تصلح الصلاة على أحد إلا النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ولكن يدعى للمسلمين والمسلمات بالاستغفار . [ قال محقق الكتاب الشيخ شعيب ، و عبد القادر الأرناؤوط : أخرجه في " فضل الصلاة على النبي " ص (31) ورجاله ثقات " ] .*
*وهذا مذهب عمر بن عبد العزيز .*
*قال أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة : حدثنا حسين بن علي ، عن جعفر بن برقان قال : كتب عمر بن عبد العزي : أما بعد ، فإن ناساً من الناس قد التمسوا الدنيا بعمل الآخرة ، وإن القصاص قد أحدثوا في الصلاة على خلفائهم وأمرائهم عِدل صلاتهم على النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فإذا جاءك كتابي ، فمرهم أن تكون صلاتهم على النبيين ودعاؤهم للمسلمين عامة ، ويدعو ما سوى ذلك . [ قال محقق الكتاب : رجاله ثقات وهو في فضل الصلاة على النبي ، ص (32) ] .*
*وهذا مذهب أصحاب الشافعي ولهم ثلاثة أوجه :* 
*أحدها : أنه منع تحريم .*
*والثاني : وهو قول الأكثرين : أنه منع كراهية تنزيه .*
*والثالث : أنه من باب ترك الأولى وليس بمكروه ، حكاها النووي في " الأذكار " قال : والصحيح الذي عليه الأكثرون أنه مكروه كراهية تنزيه .* 
*ثم ذكر ـ رحمه الله ـ أدلة هذا القول وما احتج به أصحابه وهي عشرة أدلة .. ثم قال : " وقالوا : فعلم بهذه الوجوه العشرة اختصاص الصلاة بالنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وآله .*
*وخالفهم في ذلك آخرون فقالوا : تجوز الصلاة على غير النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وآله .*
*قال القاضي أبو الحسين بن الفراء في " رؤوس مسائلة " : وبذلك قال الحسن البصري ، وخصيف ، ومجاهد ، ومقاتل بن سليمان ، ومقاتل بن حيان ، وكثير من أهل التفسير ، قال : وهو قول الإمام أحمد ، نص عليه في رواية أبي داود ، وقد سئل : أينبغي أن يُصلى على أحد إلا على النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ؟ قال : أليس قال علي لعمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ : " صلى الله عليك " قال : وبه قال أسحاق بن راهوية ، وأبو ثور ، ومحمد بن جرير الطبري ، وغيرهم ، وحكى أبو بكر بن أبي داود عن أبيه ذلك ، قال أبو الحسن : وعلى هذا العمل ، واحتج هؤلاء بوجوه :* 
*ثم ذكرها ـ رحمه الله ـ وهي أربعة عشر وجهاً ، وذكر الرد على تلك الأدلة والوجوه .. ثم قال :* 
*" وفصل الخطاب في المسألة : أن الصلاة على غير النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ إما أن يكون آله وأزواجه وذريته أو غيرهم ، فإن كان الأول فالصلاة عليهم مشروعة ومع الصلاة على النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وجائزة مفردة .*
*وأما الثاني ، فإن كان الملائكة وأهل الطاعة عموماً الذين يدخل فيهم الأنبياء وغيرهم ، جاز ذلك أيضاً ، فيقال : اللهم صل على ملائكتك المقربين وأهل طاعتك أجمعين ، وإن كان شخصاً معيناً ، أو طائفة معينة كره أن يتخذ الصلاة عليه شعاراً لا يخلُ به . ولو قيل بتحريمه ، لكان له وجه ، لاسيما إذا جعلها شعاراً له ، ومنع منها نظيره ، او من هو خير منه ، وهذا كما تفعل الرافضة بعلي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فإنهم حيث ذكروه قالوا : عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولا يقولون ذلك فيمن هو خير منه ، فهذا ممنوع لاسيما إذا اتخذ شعاراً لا يُخل به ، فتركه حينئذ متعين ،، وأما إن صلى عليه أحياتاً بحيث لا يجعل ذلك شعاراً كما يصلي على دافع الزكاة ، وكما قال ابن عمر للميت : " صلى الله عليه " . وكما صلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على المرأةو وزوجها ، وكما روي عن علي من صلاته على عمر فهذا لا بأس به .*
*وبهذا التفصيل تتفق الأدلة وينكشف وجه الصواب . والله الموفق " . انتهى كلامه ـ رحمه الله ـ وبه أنتهى كتاب " جلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة والسلام على محمد خير الأنام " .* 
*يراجع هذا الفصل بأدلته من الكتاب فإنه مفيد في بابه .*

----------


## قابض على الجمر

السؤال : هل فعل هذا الصحابة أنفسهم ؟
يبدو أن االأمر نشأ وظهر بشكل واضح في العصر الأموي
وربما يتضح بشكل اكبر لما ننظر لقضية الإفراد.. أن نفرد الصحابي بالصلاة أو السلام
لاحظت أن البخاري في صحيحه يفرد علياً بالسلام عليه أحياناً
ولم يفعل ذلك مع الصحابة !!
الروافض غالوا في آل البيت .. هل معنى هذا ان نخالف الكتاب والسنة نكاية بالروافض
أم ان لمنهج النواصب تأثير في المسألة ؟
الحق ثقيل على النفوس .. يجب ان نحارب منهج النصب بنفس المقدار الذي نحارب فيه
انحرافات الروافض والمتصوفة وأهل الاهواء والبدع
الاخ الذي يدعوكم إلى الالتزام بالمأثور والصحيح لماذا تقسون عليه ؟
لماذا نترك فرصة للروافض للطعن باهل السنة ؟ لماذا لانفنّد منهج النواصب ؟
تساؤلات أتمنى أن يتسع صدر إخواني لها .. ويجيبوني بالدليل لا بالعواطف
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أسـامة

> السؤال : هل فعل هذا الصحابة أنفسهم ؟
> يبدو أن االأمر نشأ وظهر بشكل واضح في العصر الأموي
> وربما يتضح بشكل اكبر لما ننظر لقضية الإفراد.. أن نفرد الصحابي بالصلاة أو السلام
> لاحظت أن البخاري في صحيحه يفرد علياً بالسلام عليه أحياناً
> ولم يفعل ذلك مع الصحابة !!
> الروافض غالوا في آل البيت .. هل معنى هذا ان نخالف الكتاب والسنة نكاية بالروافض
> أم ان لمنهج النواصب تأثير في المسألة ؟
> الحق ثقيل على النفوس .. يجب ان نحارب منهج النصب بنفس المقدار الذي نحارب فيه
> انحرافات الروافض والمتصوفة وأهل الاهواء والبدع
> ...


الإجابة:
لم يكن هذا على عهد النبي ولا الخلفاء.
والمسألة غير متعلقة بشأن سياسي ليقال العصر الأموي، فهذا التشبيه غير وجيه، وإنما الصواب أن يقال (حدث في عصر التابعين).

وأما مسألة الإفراد فقد يحدث تبعا لبعض تصرفات بعض النساخ، وغير مسلم به لأن أهل السنة والجماعة لم يقرروا هذا في الأصل.
والأصل عندنا أننا نصلي ونسلم ونترضى.. كل في موضعه.. سواء كتب أم لم يكتب.

الروافض خصوا ـ( بعض )ـ "آل البيت" بغلو، والصحابة من ضمن الآل عند أهل التحقيق.
فلعدم مشابهتهم في توليهم بعض الآل وإخراج الصحب.. إتخذ أهل السنة والجماعة هذه اللفظة للتأكيد، فورود لفظ ( الآل ) وحده يدخل فيه الصحب، وإن أفرد كل منهما فالمعنى واحد.
وهذا هو المراد، تحقيق المصلحة دون الولوج في مفسدة.. ولا يدخل ضمن الابتداع، لأن هذا في مقام التقرير، وأما في مقام العبادة فيثبت بلفظه.
وفي هذا التقرير رد على فرقتين من الفرق الضالة.
الآل: ردًا على النواصب الذين نصبوا العداء لأهل بيت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
الصحب: ردًا على الرافضة الذين نصبوا العداء لأهل الملة جميعًا.

وأما صاحب الموضوع، فهو يستفسر في المقام الأول، وهذا ما يظهر لي.. والله أعلم.
والمأثور في الصلاة الإبراهيمية المعلومة لا يخفى على أحد من القرون المفضلة، ولا يخفى على الذين من دونهم من باب أولى.
ولكن نظرًا لأن النواصب قد حذفوا ( الآل ) من صلاتهم.. ولأن الرافضة أخرجوا ( الصحابة ) من معنى الآل، فقد أثبتها أهل السنة والجماعة لفظًا وتقريرًا.
وفي مشاركة أبي القاسم أعلاه مزيد بيان بما أقره أهل السنة والجماعة.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
فمعذرةً على إحياء الموضوع من جديد ، و القصد هو الاستفادة ؛ إذ إنّ هذا السؤل ما زال محيرًا بالنسبة لي . 
أرجو أن يتسعَ صدرُ من يرد من بعدي ؛ فإني لا أرجو إلا أن أصلَ إلا الحق و أقتنعَ به . 
بدايةً أقول : 
أنا أصلي على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ، و أصلي على آله الأطهار ، و صحابته الأخيار . 
أقولُ هذا حتى لا يقول من بعدي : " إن الأمة أجمعت على جواز ذلك " ... إلخ هذا الكلام . 
و إنما محل النزاع ، هو أنني بحثتُ فلم أجد فرقا بين هذا ، وبين الاحتفال بالنبوي الشريف . 
كيف ؟
أقول لكم : 
الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - عبادة . 
و قراءة سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - عبادة . 
أنتم زدتم عند الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - الصلاة على الصحابة . 
و المحتفلون بالمولد النبوي الشريف خصصوا يوما معيَّنا من أيام السنة لقراءة السيرة النبوية الشريفة . 
أنتم أجزتم الزيادة على العبادة ( و ذلك بالتزام الصلاة على الصحابة عند الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ) . 
و حرمتم تخصيص يومٍ من أيام السنة لفعل عبادة مشروعة . 
فما هو الفرق أيها الأحباب - حفظكم الله - ؟ 
ما رأيكم بمن يلتزم قول صدق الله العظيم عند الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن الكريم ؟
إن كان حرامًا ، فلماذا ؟! و أنتم قد فعلتم الشيءَ نفسَه فالتزمتم الصلاة على الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين - عند الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ، مع أن اِلتزام قول صدق الله العظيم عند الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن لم يرد ، و كذلك التزام الصلاة على الصحابة عند الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - أمر لم يرد . 
بانتظار الفوائد منكم - بارك الله فيكم - . 

أخوكم الصغير / أبو خالد .

----------


## أسـامة

> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك.
كما يقال : لكل مقام مقال، والأمر هاهنا ما بين : 
1- عبادة 
2- تقرير
- العبادة : الأصل في العبادات التوقيف، فهي توقيفية على النص.
- التقرير والإخبار : يتسع فيها المقام لكل ما هو صحيح المعنى والعبارة.
والصلاة على النبي قد تأتي في مقام العبادة وقد تأتي في مقام التقرير.
فإن كانت في مقام العبادة، كان الحكم بالتوقيف على النص.
وإن كانت في مقام التقرير والإخبار.. جاز ذكر كل ما هو صحيح المعنى والعبارة.

وبنحو من ذلك.. الأسماء الحسنى، فالإثبات اللفظي لما دل عليه الدليل لفظا. 
وفي مقام التقرير والإخبار فيتسع المقام لكل ما هو صحيح المعنى والعبارة.

فاللبس الحادث نتيجة التوهم بأن أهل السنة والجماعة قد أجازوا الزيادة على العبادة، وهذا أمر غير صحيح.
وأما القياس فهو قياس مع الفرق.
وأما تحديدهم يوم معين لهذه العبادة لم يعينه الشارع، فداخل في البدع إضافية.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

ألا يتعبد اللهَ من قال : " اللهم صلِّ على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه " ؟!

----------


## أسـامة

> ألا يتعبد اللهَ من قال : " اللهم صلِّ على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه " ؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يتعبد مع الإساءة والخلل، وهذا يحدث مع كثير من العامة.
لأنه سيّد النبي بعد ذكر اسم الله مجردا، وهذا لا يصح.
إذا ذكر اسم الله مجردا وجب تجريد اسم من دونه.
فيكون الصحيح : اللهم صلّ على محمد..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشهادة كمثال تقريبي وهي أحد أركان الإسلام : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله.
إن قال شخص : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا النبي الأمي الهاشمي القريشي خاتم الأنبياء وإمام المتقين بلغ الرسالة وأدى الأمانة ونصح للأمة فكشف الله به الغمة وتركنا على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك.

هل تقول له.. الكلام الذي أتيت به بدعة أو غير صحيح؟
بالطبع لا. والسبب؟ أنه أتي بهذا التقرير المفصل بعبارة صحيحة ومعنى مستقيم.

فإن كان أحدهم في صلاته.. ويقرأ التشهد على سبيل المثال.. فعليه أن يأتي بالصيغة التعبدية الواردة.
وإن كان في خارج هذا المقام التعبدي وأتى بمعنى صحيح وعبارة صحيحة.. فمقبولة في الجملة، وقد يتفق عليها لعلة.
فعندك مخالفة الرافضة وأذنابهم، والنواصب ومن على شاكلتهم.
الذين يتولون بعض أهل البيت.. دون باقي الآل.
والذين يتولون بعض أصحابه.. دون باقي الصحب.
والذين يعادون أهل البيت في الجملة دون الصحب.

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

بارك الله فيك . 
إنما كان كلامي عن قائل هذه الجملة " اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه " ، و هي ليس فيها ذكر الله - تبارك و تعالى - . 
على كل حال : 
1- لا يخفى عليك أنني لا أقول بأن إدراج الصحابة في صيغة الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - أمرٌ جائز ، و ليس ببدعـة . 
2- قياسك هذا الأمر على من قال " .. و أشهد أن محمدًا النبي العربي الأمي ..... " ، أرى أنه غير صحيح ، فنحن نسأل عن من ( يلتزم ) إدراج الصحابة عند الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - . 
3- ماذا لو التزم الإنسان زيادة ( كريم ) في قوله : " اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا " ، هل تجوز هذه الزيادة ؟ فيلتزم مثلا قول اللهم إنك عفو رؤوف تحب العفو فاعف عني .. و هكذا ؟!
4- انتبهْ إلى أنَّ الأسئلة لا أقصدُ منها تقريرَ هذا الأمر ، و إنما أقصد البحثَ عن فرق بين هذا ، و بين من يخصص يوما من أيام السنة لعبادة مشروعة - كقراءة سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - . 
5- أجبتَ بأن من يقول : " اللهم صل على محمد و على آله و صحبه " يتعبد الله - عزَّ و جلَّ - . 
فما قولُك فيمن يلتزم بهذه العبادة طولَ وقته ، فإذا أراد الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - قال : " اللهم صلِّ على محمد و على آله و صحبه " ؟ هل يجوز فعلُه هذا ؟
أليست هذه زيادة في العبادة لم ترد ، و بذلك ندخل ضمن البدعـة ؟
6- أنا أقول : البدعة هي أن تنسب للدين ما ليس منه ، فمن قال بأن قراءةَ سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - في يوم مولده سنة أو واجبة ، فقد ابتدع . 
و من قال بأن الصلاة على الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين - سنة أو واجبة فقد ابتدع . 
و من قال بأن قول صدق الله العظيم بعد الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن الكريم فقد ابتدع . 
أما من فعل ذلك و هو يعتقد أنه لا يوجد فضل مخصوص لقول " صدق الله العظيم " بعد الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن ، ففعله هذا جائز . 

بارك الله فيك ، و حفظك .

----------


## أسـامة

> ....


بارك الله فيك.
- ذكر الله متمثل في قول القائل (اللهم) والتي تستخدم في الدعاء، وبنحوها: (بسمك اللهم).
- إدراج الصحابة محقق بالصلاة على الآل، إدراج ضمني، إلا إذا تلبس أحدهم بذكر الآل قاصدا متعمدا في نيته إخراج الصحب من ضمن الآل كما يفعل الرافضة.
وفيما يظهر أنك تقصد "التلفظ".
والتلفظ بالمعنى الصحيح لا يعتبر مخالفة ولا يُقال أنه أمر غير جائز، بل هو جائز ولا خلاف في ذلك.
- (الالتزام) بإدراج الصحابة التزام صحيح وليس خطأ كما قد يُتوهم، وهذا الالتزام تارة يكون بالمعنى وتارة باللفظ، وكلاهما صحيح.
فإن قلت : اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آله.
فالآل يدخل فيها الأتباع، وهم الصحب، كقوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أي: أتباعه وأصحابه.
وإن قلت : اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.
فقد أفردت هاهنا، فيكون الآل بمعنى الأهل "وفي ذلك رد على النواصب الذي يعادون أهل البيت والرافضة الذين يعادون جُلّ أهل البيت" وأفردت ذكر الصحابة "ردا على الرافضة".

وأما المسألة الافتراضية التي طرحتها، وهو كأن يكون هناك من (يلتزم) بإفراد الصحابة لفظا في كل موضع.
فمقام التعبد لابد وأن يكون باللفظ الوارد.
ومثله مثل من يأتي بزيادة : اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد.
وكلاهما خطأ. والصحيح هو التلفظ بما ورد في الأثر الصحيح.

- وأما الأمثلة المذكورة كزيادة "كريم" و"رؤوف"، فالزيادة من الناحية الحديثية غير ثابتة، وأما من الناحية الشرعية ففيها تفصيل قد لا نحتاجه هاهنا.

- العبادة المشروعة وهي طلب العلم ويدخل فيها دراسة سيرة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمر غير مختلف على مشروعيته، ولكن تخصيص يوم دون باقي الأيام لم يشرعه الشارع فهو أمر غير مختلف على عدم مشروعيته.
وبهذا يظهر أن القياس بعيد... لأنه قياس بين المشروع وغير المشروع.

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

> بارك الله فيك.
> - ذكر الله متمثل في قول القائل (اللهم) والتي تستخدم في الدعاء، وبنحوها: (بسمك اللهم).
> - إدراج الصحابة محقق بالصلاة على الآل، إدراج ضمني، إلا إذا تلبس أحدهم بذكر الآل قاصدا متعمدا في نيته إخراج الصحب من ضمن الآل كما يفعل الرافضة.
> وفيما يظهر أنك تقصد "التلفظ".
> والتلفظ بالمعنى الصحيح لا يعتبر مخالفة ولا يُقال أنه أمر غير جائز، بل هو جائز ولا خلاف في ذلك.
> - (الالتزام) بإدراج الصحابة التزام صحيح وليس خطأ كما قد يُتوهم، وهذا الالتزام تارة يكون بالمعنى وتارة باللفظ، وكلاهما صحيح.
> فإن قلت : اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آله.
> فالآل يدخل فيها الأتباع، وهم الصحب، كقوله تعالى : وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أي: أتباعه وأصحابه.
> وإن قلت : اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب على سعة صدرك و تحملك لأخيك الصغير ( علمًا و سنًا ) . 

أخي الكريم : 
1- قلتَ - حفظك الله - بأن زيادة ( كريم - رؤوف ) لم ترد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - و هذا من الناحية الحديثية ، أمَّا من الناحية الشرعية فهناك تفصيل ، فهل تذكر - بارك الله فيك - هذا التفصيل - مشكورًا مأجورًا غيرَ مأمور - لأنني أظن أننا نحتاجه هنا . 
فأرى أن من خصص يومًا معينًا لعبادة مشروعة لكن لم يرد تخصيصها في يومٍ معين .. مثل من خصص لفظا في دعاء مشروع لك لم يرد هذا اللفظ في هذا الدعاء ... 
و كلامنا هو عن من التزم بهذا ، لا من ذكر هذا مرةً أو من غير مصادفة لأنَّ هذا لا خلاف في جواز فعله . 
2- قلت - حفظك الله - عن مسألة تخصيص يوم من أيام السنة لدراسة سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - أمرٌ غير مختلف على عدم مشروعيته ! 
و هذا قولٌ غريب ؛ إذ إنَّ الخلاف قائمٌ حول جواز ذلك من عدمِه . 
و لا يخفى عليك ما ألفه الإمام السيوطي - رحمه الله - في رسالته " حسن المقصد في عمل المولد " ، و نقل عن بعض الأئمة أنهم أجازوا هذا الأمر . 
3- ما رأيك بالقول هذا ( و هو الذي أنا مقتنعٌ به ) : 
-  البدعة هي أن تنسب للدين ما ليس منه ، فمن قال بأن قراءةَ سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - في يوم مولده سنة أو واجبة ، فقد ابتدع . 
و من قال بأن الصلاة على الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين - سنة أو واجبة فقد ابتدع . 
و من قال بأن قول صدق الله العظيم بعد الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن الكريم فقد ابتدع . 
أما من فعل ذلك و هو يعتقد أنه لا يوجد فضل مخصوص لقول " صدق الله العظيم " بعد الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن ، ففعله هذا جائز . 

بارك الله فيك ، و حفظك .

----------


## أسـامة

> بارك الله فيك


    بارك الله فيك يا أبا خالد.
  حتى نتفادى التشعبات، في مناقشة أي مسألة لابد من دراسة كل شىء على حدى.. والنظر في أوجه التشابه ليكون للقياس وجه من الوجوه. وهناك وقفات منها:
  -      لا يوجد من يلتزم هذا الالتزام الذي ألزمت مخالفك به.
  -      لا يوجد خلاف في الأصل عند أهل السنة والجماعة على جواز الصلاة والسلام على الصحابة تبعا ضمن الآل، والقول  بالكراهة إنما هو في الإفراد عموما لأن الصلاة للنبي خاصة والآل تبعا للنبي. وفصّل هذا الأمر ابن قيم الجوزية وابن حجر والنووي وغيرهم من الأئمة المحققين.
  -      ما لم يثبت في الأثر عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – كالأمثلة المطروحة فلها شروط وضوابط وأحكام متفرعة وخلاصة الأمر أنها على أضرب:
  1-أن تكون مقبولة المعنى وصحيحة العبارة.
  2-أن تكون فاسدة في نفسها.
  3-أن تكون محتملة لمعنى صحيح وآخر فاسد.
  والتفصيل والضوابط وغير ذلك ليس له محل في هذا النقاش، إذ أن المثال المطروح فرضا يختلف بالكلية عن المبحث الذي نناقشه. ومن أوجه المخالفة:
  1-الصحابة تبعا للآل كما سبق بيان ذلك.
  2-الاحتفال بالمولد، احتفال ليس له أصل في الإسلام بالكلية. وهو إحداث لا يخفى.
  3-صور الاحتفالية مبنية على أصل فاسد. وما بني على فاسد فهو فاسد.
  4-طلب العلم الشرعي إنما هو للتقرب إلى الله وهو أصل الهدى الذي هو العلم النافع والعمل الصالح. ولا يشرع التقرب لله إلا بما أباحه الله دون ابتداع.
  5-تخصيص أمر تعبدي بوقت لم يحدده الشرع بدعة جلية، إذ لا يوجد دليل مشروعية.
  6-الصورة الالزامية المفترضة غير واقعة في الصلاة الإبراهيمية، وهذا ينقض الالزام تماما.
  7-مخالفة الكفار والمشركين ومن على شاكلتهم أمر شرعي، ومن علامات أهل البدع محاولة إخراج أتباع النبي عن أهله ليكون معنى الآل موافق لدينهم وعقديتهم الفاسدة.
  وغير ذلك من الأوجه الكثيرة، والتي توجد في مظانها.
وبذلك يظهر الاختلاف فيما بين المسألة والقياس، لأن: 
الأول أصله صحيح، والثاني أصله فاسد.
الأول: بيان وتوضيح، والثاني: ابتداع.
الأول: غير متلازم، والثاني: ملازم.
الأول: صحيح في نفسه، والثاني: أضيفت إليه بدعة غير مشروعة.
الأول: مخالفة لأهل الأهواء، والثاني: موافقة لأهل الأهواء.
جزاكم الله خيرا. والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو خالد الكمالي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ، و شكرَ لك حِلمَك و حسنَ أدبِك و سعةَ صدرك . 

أخي الكريم :
عندما ضربتُ مثالَ المولد النبوي الشريف كنتُ أقصد ( قراءةَ سيرة النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ) ، و لم أقصدْ أبدًا ما يفعله الجهلةُ من مخالفات شرعية جليَّة ، لا تجوز عقلا و لا شرعا . 
فهذه عبادة جائزة ، لكن تخصيص يومٍ معيَّنٍ من أيام السنة لهذه العبادة جعل من الأمر بدعـة ( عند من يقول بهذا القول ) . 
أليس من يزيد لفظًا لم يرد في عبادة معينة ( كالصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - ) و يلتزم بهذا ، أيضًا يصيرُ فعله ( لأجل الزيادة ) بدعـةً و حرامًا ؟ 
أما القول بأنَّ هذا جائز لأن الصحب جزء من الآل .. فأقول : لكن لم ترد هذه الزيادة . 

هذا ما أراه ، والله أعلم . 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أسـامة

> بارك الله فيك .


حفظك الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هو مثال مطروح تحت عنوان (المولد)، وما بني على فاسد فهو فاسد. وفساده ليس في أصله وإنما لشىء طاريء عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الصلاة على النبي والصلاة على غيره لها أصل، وهذا أمر غير مختلف عليه.
قال الله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وقال سبحانه :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وقال تعالى ذكره :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ومن الكيفيات المعلومة شرعا، الصلاة الإبراهيمية. وقد وردت بصور كثيرة.
والآل تبعا في الغالب، كأن تقول: اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم.
فيكون دخول إبراهيم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ضروريا في آله. وله نظائر كقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى.
وقول الله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  داخل في هذا الخطاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأتباعه من أهله وأزواجه وذريته وأصحابه وأتباعه من أمته.
وجميع ذلك أدلة مشروعية كافية لدخول الصحابة في الصلاة.
وأما في الصلاة الإبراهيمية والتي موضعها الصلاة، فلها شأن تعبدي محض يؤدى على كيفيته المعلومة.
وفي الحالات الأخرى غير الإبراهيمية، فينظر.
وفصل في هذا أهل العلم كثيرا بما لم يدعوا فيه مجالا لآخر الأمة لبحث مثل هذه المسألة، فجزاهم الله عنا خيرا؛ وإياكم.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## يس الحاج

نريد أن نتفق على تعريف البدعة أولا

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

هي بدعة
أما من زعم أن العلماء استحبوا ذلك لأجل مخالفة الروافض فهذا أمر خطير ، إذ ليس هذا أصل من أصول الشريعة ولا من مقاصدها ولا هو منهج السلف وأهل الإسلام .
وإلا من هم هؤلاء العلماء الذين استحبوا ذلك؟ وفي أي عصر كانوا؟

----------


## أسـامة

قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [التوبة: 103]
والضمير راجع على صحابته. فلا يصح القول بالبدعية.

قال الإمام النووي:
{وَقَوْلُهُ اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ احْتَجَّ بِهِ مَنْ أَجَازَ الصَّلَاةَ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَهَذَا مِمَّا اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِيهِ فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ وَالشَّافِعِيُّ رَحِمَهُمَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ لَا يُصَلِّي عَلَى غَيْرِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ اسْتِقْلَالًا فَلَا يُقَالُ اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ أَوْ عُمَرَ أَوْ عَلِيٍّ أَوْ غَيْرِهِمْ وَلَكِنْ يُصَلِّي عَلَيْهِمْ تَبَعًا فَيُقَالُ اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَزْوَاجِهِ وَذُرِّيَّتِهِ كَمَا جَاءَتْ بِهِ الْأَحَادِيثُ} [شرح صحيح مسلم (4/127)]

وأما مخالفة الروافض.. فقد بيّنها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المنهاج تعليقًا على ما روي عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -.

وبقية مسائل الباب في كتاب (جلاء الأفهام) لابن القيم. فليراجع.

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

إذن راجعوا كتب السلف والقرون الأولى ، لن تجدوا الصلاة على الصحابة في خطب الكتب ولا في كلام المؤلفين القدماء ، ولكن نجدها في كتب المتأخرين ، ألا يحرك هذا في داخل المرء تساؤلاً؟
أما (( قول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [التوبة: 103]وأن الضمير راجع على صحابته. فلا يصح القول بالبدعية.))
فلا نسلم أن الأمر خاص بالصحابة ، نعم ، الخطاب للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  والمراد أن يأخذ من أصحابه ومن كل من أسلم ودخل في الدين من الذين أسلموا حتى أولئك الذين أسلموا في أماكنهم ولم يلتقوا به ولم يكونوا في بلدته ، فالمراد به الأمة عامة وإن خوطب به أهل عصره عليه الصلاة والسلام .

----------


## أسـامة

ثبوت دليل المشروعية.. دليل على سقوط القول بالبدعية. وهذا هو المراد. وليس المراد إثبات خصوصية النص.

ثبت في سنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصلاة على غير الأنبياء، ومنهم جمع من الصحابة.
وورد بيان ذلك.. سواء من قول الصحابة كما في الآثار (ومنها ما استدل به شيخ الإسلام على مخالفة الروافض لما روي من أثر ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -).
فلعلك تراجع هذه المسألة قبل مباحثتها.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

أخي الكريم 
كونها بدعة كون الدليل لا يشير إليها ، فدليلك في غير محله ، أرأيت لو أن المسلم في صلاته قال : اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وعلى أصحاب محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم ..
ألا يكون بلفظه هذا آثماً مبتدعاً معتدياً؟
نحن نحمد منك إجلالك للصحابة الكرام وتعظيمك لهم ، ولكن لا يكون ذلك بتعطيل مقاصد الشريعة ، والتعطيل يكون بالزيادة كما يكون بالنقصان .
إذن لنتفق على أن الصلاة الإبراهيمية التي تقال في التشهد ليست هي موضع الخلاف .
فموضع الخلاف إذن هو : الصلاة على الأصحاب في مقدمات الخطب والكتب وفي نهايتها . هذا هو موضع الخلاف فقط .
النبي ولا شك كان يصلي على أصحاب الذين كانوا يأتونه بالصدقات تنفيذا لأمر الله تعالى ، ولكن هذا ليس مخصوصاً به الأصحاب ، وإن كان النبي هو المتناول لصدقاتهم وكانوا هم المعطون لها ، فاتفق المسلمون على جواز الصلاة على أفراد الأمة ، أو على أتقياء الأمة ، هذا لا خلاف فيه ، ولذا الخلفاء الراشدون يفعلون مثل فعله مع الرعية أو بعبارة أخرى مع التابعين ، ومع ذلك لم نجد من يخص التابعين أيضا بالصلاة . 
أما تخصيص طائفة ـ وهم الصحابة هنا ـ بالصلاة وكأن لدينا نص يشير على هذا التخصيص فهذا هو البدعة ، أما لماذا خصصنا آل محمد ، فالجواب : لوجود النص . ولا يجوز القياس هنا .
بارك الله فيكم أخي أسامة

----------


## أسـامة

الأدلة توضح دخولهم فيها كما سبق.. وفي غير ذلك من الأدلة كما في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  والصحابة مخاطبون بهذا من باب أولى.

وقد ناقشنا من قبل الفرق بين الصلاة على النبي في مقامين مختلفين، كالصلاة الإبراهيمية - في مقام الصلاة -، والصلاة عموما - في مقام البيان -.
ومقام البيان والإخبار أوسع من غيره.
ولا يستدل بالأول على عدم صحة غيره.

وقد لاحظت أنك تخرج الصحابة من معنى (الآل)، وهذا يحتاج منك لإعادة النظر.
لقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

لأن معنى (الآل) أوسع من معنى (أهل البيت). كما في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالُوا أَتَعْجَبِينَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ رَحْمَتُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فالمراد به زوج إبراهيم - عليهما السلام -.
وقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فيكون دخول الزوجات بالأولوية كما هو واضح من سياق الآية، والقرابة كما هو ثابت من السنة.

فإذا تبيّن ذلك.. وفرّق بين المقام الأول ومقام البيان. حل الاشكال بإذن الله.

وهذا لا يدخل في البدع الاضافية كما قد يتوهم، إلا إذا كانت هذه الزيادة في مقام الصلاة الإبراهيمية في موضعها من الصلوات. وإلا فلا.

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

لم أخرج الصحابة من مفهموم الآل ، وإنما للآل مقامات ، ألا ترى أن الصحابة لا يحرم عليهم الأخذ من الصدقات بينما هي حرام على آل محمد ، فبحسب القرينة التي تكون في سياق الكلام نحكم بدخول غير قرابة النبي أو بخروجهم ، ثم لما خصصت الصحابة دون بقية الأمة؟
ولذا فإنني قد قلت في مشاركة سابقة موجودة في الأعلى ، قلت : لابد من تحديد مفهوم هذا المصطلح تحديداً يراعى فيه التحقيق والتحرير من كتب أهل العلم ، وساعتئذ تتبين المعالم 
أما الآل فلم نختلف في أنه أوسع من الأهل

----------


## أسـامة

إن لم تخرجهم.. انتهى النزاع.

وعند الافراد.. فإن الآل والصحب بينهما عموم وخصوص.. وذلك للبيان.. وفيه مخالفة الروافض والنواصب.
فالروافض يخرجون الصحب في الجملة، والنواصب يخرجون أهل البيت في الجملة.

ألا ترى أن قول القائل: لا إله إلا الله المعبود بحق دون ما سواه - لا يغير المعنى، وإنما هو لبيان ما في القول من معان.
فإن زادها أحد في مقام مثل مقام الصلاة.. كانت بدعة اضافية، وإلا فلا.

وهذه خلاصة القول.

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

لعل الله يوفق أحداً ويضع رسالة علمية دكتوراة أو ماجستير في هذه المسائل ويبحثها بحثاً موضوعياً مستقلاً ويتجرد فيه عن العواطف والتعصبات
اللهم آمين

----------


## أسـامة

المسألة أوضح من بيانها.
الاشكالية عندك.. أنه إذا قال أحدهم: اللهم صل على خاتم النبيين محمد النبي الأمي.
بدعته!
ومتى قيل لك: هذا للبيان.
قلتَ: عواطف وعصبيات!

وتقر بالصلاة على الصحابة بدلالة النصوص. ولا تُخرج الصحب من الآل! فأين الاشكال!؟!

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

الإشكال يا عزيزي وفقك الله
أننا نحتاج إلى تعريف لآل محمد تعريفاً يشفي القلوب ، لأن هذا هو الذي يبين حقيقة آل محمد ويبين من يشمله اللفظ ومن لا يشمله 
فبيان آل محمد وتبيينه يعني تفسيره ، وأنت تدخل الصحابة أو الأمة في تفسير الآل مطلقاً ، وهذا غير صحيح ، ولكن آل محمد يفسر تبعاً للقرينة ، راجع مقدمة شرح الخضري على ابن عقيل في أول الكتاب حتى تفهم قصدي

----------


## أسـامة

هذا الذي تريده.. هو رفع الخلاف بين السلف. وهذا متعذر. فقد اختلفوا واختلفت لذلك الأحكام الفقهية بين المذاهب.

ولكن أرأيت إن لم يكن دخولهم في الآل - على قول بعض الفقهاء - له وجه. فإن ذلك لن يغير الحكم، لأن الصلاة عليهم مثبتة من الآيات.
لذا لا اشكال. وإنما هو اشكال متوهم - فيما يبدو لي -.

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

أنا منتظر الأيام القادم عسى الله أن يقيض باحث لهذه المسألة فهي مهمة جداً وهي مسألة : تعريف آل محمد ، دراسة أكادمية موثقة إن شاء الله ، وإلا فإن المسألة كما قال ابن عربي المالكي : المسألة مشكلة جداً

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما شاء الله بحث ماتع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الصلاة على غير الرسول جائزة تبعا للصلاة عليه
الأربعاء 19 جمادي الأولى 1425 - 7-7-2004 

رقم الفتوى: 50844
التصنيف: آداب الذكر والدعاء














[ قراءة: 918 | طباعة: 59 | إرسال لصديق: 0 ]السؤال
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، و الصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه الأبرار
أما بعد: أود أن أسأل حضرتكم سؤالا يبادر ذهني من فترة معينة أثناء الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنذكر بالصلاة عليه فقط من غير آله وإذا أردنا أن نضع آله نلزم الصحابة معهم وأنا أعلم بأن القرآن الكريم صلى علي النبي لوحده ولكن لماذا اثناء الصلاة نصلي على محمد وآل محمد من غير الصحابة وتبطل الصلاة إذا لم نذكر آل محمد
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر يرجي الجواب  بالتفصيل الممل حتى أفهم ورحم الله امرءا تعلم علما وعلمه

وفي أمان الله .
*الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عبادة عظيمة أمر الله تعالى بها في قوله: إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا [ سورة الأحزاب: 56]. ويترتب عليها الثواب الجزيل لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا. رواه مسلم وغيره.
وتتأكد الصلاة عليه عند ذكره، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: البخيل من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي. رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني.
والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خارج الصلاة يسن أن تكون بلفظ: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية:تسن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير الصلاة بقول اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد ويتأكد ذلك إذا ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي فرض كفاية.انتهى. وبالتالي فالصلاة عليه في هذه الحالة بدون ذكر آله خلاف السنة حسبما ذكره في الفروع، ولا يلزم مع ذكر الصلاة عليه وآله ذكر صحابته بل ذلك جائز فقط، قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية أيضا: وقال الشيخ وجيه الدين: الصلاة على غير الرسول جائزة تبعا لا مقصودا لأن الله تعالى خص الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك فلا يشاركه غيره فيه.انتهى.
أما داخل الصلاة فقد أرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صحابته الكرام إلى الصيغة التي يقولونها وليس فيها ذكر للصلاة على الصحابة، ففي الحديث المتفق عليه واللفظ للبخاريعن كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه قيل: يا رسول الله، أما السلام عليك فقد عرفناه، فكيف الصلاة، قال: قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد. وهناك صيغ أخرى صحيحة غير هذه.
والصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم فرض في التشهد الأخير من الصلاة عند الشافعية والحنابلة تبطل الصلاة بتركها ولم نقف على من قال من أهل العلم بوجوب الصلاة على آله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا كون الصلاة تبطل بترك ذلك بل إن ركنية الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند من يقولون بها تتحقق بقول: اللهم صل على محمد بدون ذكر الآل كما هو منصوص في كتبهم، وللمزيد عن هذا الموضوع راجع الفتوى رقم: 4863، والفتوى رقم: 21413.
وعليه؛ فمن السنة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خارج الصلاة بلفظ: اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد ولا يلزم مع ذكر الآل ذكر الصحابة بل هو جائز فقط.
والصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ركن في التشهد الأخير من الصلاة عند الشافعية والحنابلة تبطل الصلاة بتركها، والصلاة على الآل لا تبطل الصلاة بتركها.
والله أعلم.   

اسلام ويب 
 
*

----------

